# Tripod Collar 70 300L is



## bklein61 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am wondering if anybody has experience with any third party tripod collar for the 70-300L is. 
Is the build quality good on the third party ones, if so which one, or is it better to bite the bullet and pay the $190.00 for the genuine Canon collar?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 10, 2011)

i got the 3rd party one for the 100mm f2.8L macro its total rubbish doubt i'll ever use it so if its anything similar dont waste your time


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Identical experiance to wicki. The real canon ones I have on 2 other lenses are metal, preciece and tough. The fake one I have doesn't fit well, is lightwieght plstic, and just feels wrong. I don't use it.

Are there better fake ones than others? I don't know.


----------



## RC (Nov 10, 2011)

See my 3 posts for a same question but for the 70-200 f/4 IS lens. Yes I found a difference between 3rd party and Canon's--at least for the 70-200.

Canon Brand Tripod Mount Ring vs 3rd Party:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1852.msg32069.html#msg32069


----------



## photophreek (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the notification from B&H that the Canon tripod collar was now available for the 70-300L for $190. After using this lens for the last 9 months, I've decided to pass on getting the collar. I don't think you need it. 

I also thought I'd want the collar for the 100L macro and purchased it just to have it sit in my camera bag. Don't want to make the same mistake twice. I'd also not buy a third party one if i thought I'd need one.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 10, 2011)

photophreek said:


> I got the notification from B&H that the Canon tripod collar was now available for the 70-300L for $190. After using this lens for the last 9 months, I've decided to pass on getting the collar. I don't think you need it.
> 
> I also thought I'd want the collar for the 100L macro and purchased it just to have it sit in my camera bag. Don't want to make the same mistake twice. I'd also not buy a third party one if i thought I'd need one.



I've actually removed both collars from my 70-200 f2.8 and my 300 f4 (same size) I rarely mount these anyway and just keep one in my bag in case. a better option for tripod mounting especially for lenses that are not massively heavy is a really right stuff L bracket and an arca swiss style mount on top the triopd. I've actually modified my RR L brackets to acomodate the flush mount rapid strap connectors so i can quickly unclip the camera and pop it straight into the arca swiss mount landscape or portrait and change pretty quickly.


----------

